# look for drop shippers



## jon81slk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello - 
We own a portfolio of e-commerce sites with over 100k visitors a month. we started our humor / trendy t-shirt portal recently and are looking for additional drop shippers with compelling lines to carry on our sites. We are not looking to design our own. We are looking for existing and popular lines. 

I would like to hear from US based manufacturers / printers / existing drop ship relationships 

thanks!
Jon


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I run an affiliate program on my niche custom shirt printing sites.

Is that what you mean?


----------

